# Usb Will Be Used



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

I Guess With The Archos Portables Coming Out That The Usb Port Will Finally Be Used


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes indeed it will be used. 

I have an unit coming to me from Dish and I can't wait to plug it in and see it work.

And as they announced they are looking to do external storage via external USB 2 Hard drives.

Finally some smart ideas coming out of Denver!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Can't wait to hear what you have to say about the units, Scott.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

The external storage interests me! Any idea when we might see it?
--Doug


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sooner rather than later, Doug. It's just now starting to trickle into testing.


----------



## jmf8 (Dec 12, 2003)

Will the new dishplayer only work on the 942? Or will it work on any receiver that has a USB, like the 721 or 921?

Thanks


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

since the USB on the 921 is not USB 2 but the slower USB 1.1... I doubt it. Probably just the 625 and 942 and newer MPEG4 boxes.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Can't wait to hear what you have to say about the units, Scott.


I have a feeling I will like it. I played with them at CES. I just hope I can put other content on the unit besides Dish Network stuff (ie MP3's and other videos)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What about the 522? If it will work on the 625 then will it on the 522? I bet Dish Network will come out with an external hard drive and require theirs to be used in order for it to work to monopolize on it and make a profit.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

A external drive would be great for added storage.

Wonder what the monthly FEE for this will be?


$4.99 appears a nice number


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> A external drive would be great for added storage.
> 
> Wonder what the monthly FEE for this will be?
> 
> $4.99 appears a nice number


LOL, you gotta stop, I just spat beer on my keyboard!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

bigrick said:


> LOL, you gotta stop, I just spat beer on my keyboard!


HO HO HO, I cant help myself and neither can E finding new fees to charge


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Jacob S said:


> What about the 522? If it will work on the 625 then will it on the 522? I bet Dish Network will come out with an external hard drive and require theirs to be used in order for it to work to monopolize on it and make a profit.


Will it work w/ the 522? Or is Dish going to make us upgrade to a 625 to be able to use their new toy?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am also wondering if it will work for the 522 since I have two of them. Oh well for the 721. That sucks.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't see that it would be impossible for us to use it with the 721/921, but it will be a lot slower.......


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

There probably arent enough 721 and 921s and both are discontinued to make it woth the $ for E to do it.

522 probably

721


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Does the 522 use USB 1.1 or USB 2.0 ?


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

1.1, I believe.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The 522 should have USB 2.0 ports.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

They probably cost another 3 cents per receiver. That could add up to many hundreds of dollars system-wide!


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> The 522 should have USB 2.0 ports.


are 1.1 ports even being made now if not when were they last made


----------

